# Try this!



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Give it your best shot!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's another pic of him, a little dark...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Acestrorhynchus falcatus

im probably wrong though


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think I'll just keep a tally... Anyone else? Got one for falcatus... For other names, see the care thread...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=9881&st=0


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> And here is one of my "microlepis"/"guianensis". I'm not 100% sure on the I.D.
> Microlepis ranges throughout most of South America, as does falcatus. That leads to some variation and confusion.


im confused









looks alot like your fish
but are the same but diffrent names or diffrent species all together


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

.....what?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> .....what?
> [snapback]843335[/snapback]​


:laugh: never mind
im too confused that im messing you up

and was i right thats its a falcatus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

microlepis


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> microlepis
> [snapback]843868[/snapback]​


Good guess, but wrong. This is not your everyday quiz, there's a cool punchline so keep tuned!...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's also up and running in waterwolves if you need extra hints...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They are actually isalinae (the same fish I got a few weeks back)

For full story (and to see other people annoyed by this game) go here...

http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=76500


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> They are actually isalinae (the same fish I got a few weeks back)
> 
> For full story (and to see other people annoyed by this game) go here...
> http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=76500
> [snapback]844394[/snapback]​










i hate you


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I got nothin' but luv for ya baby!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> I got nothin' but luv for ya baby!
> [snapback]844543[/snapback]​










seriously that was a hard one
lets try another fish








keep this thread going


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Only if you get all of the fish in the Tsunami thread!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Wow.... interesting change.

and what the hell is in your avatar??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Wow.... interesting change.
> 
> and what the hell is in your avatar??
> [snapback]844815[/snapback]​


Hmmmm, a new quiz?.....

Nah, I think everyone's tired of my quiz nonsense, it's a fish with leeches! Can't remember what kind of fish.... Or why I put it on there (looks different! )


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> Only if you get all of the fish in the Tsunami thread!
> [snapback]844714[/snapback]​










thanks 
i have hard enough telling the diffrence between a neon and a cardnal


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thanks
> i have hard enough telling the diffrence between a neon and a cardnal
> [snapback]845853[/snapback]​


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

acestro said:


> Hmmmm, a new quiz?.....
> Nah, I think everyone's tired of my quiz nonsense, it's a fish with leeches! Can't remember what kind of fish.... Or why I put it on there (looks different! )
> [snapback]845268[/snapback]​


do you have a bigger picture of it,?? it looks pretty odd


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

yup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> yup
> [snapback]846388[/snapback]​










is that fish still alive?and yours?

and are u still breeding leeches?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No idea, not my fish. I have a friend who was into leeches, got that pic off of a website.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Death, I Polypterus, is the sick bastard that procreates Leeches, How Acestro and I get mixed up on this is beyond weird as we do not even study the same things. I think this is now the third time that someone has done this about leeches, Leeches are a passion of mine I have in the past posted much on them. I'm the one really into parasites
both Invert and vertebrate.

anyhow, what the hell is that? I also looked at that going "damn what
the hell is that?" and if those are parasites I really want to know what they are and what the host is.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Those really do look Leech like but I can not I'd The host, Sculpin like but then not, If those are Leeches they look actually like they are seeking a host and that the fish itself is not a primary host.

I have seen Placobdella species do this before using various fish
as transport until they find a proper Turtle host.

I have not seen Ozobranchus at a stage younger than adult but it is 
a chance I presume Does not appear correct.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll try to stumble across it again to see where I got it from. All I remember is searching for a leech pic!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

From this page:

http://hbs.bishopmuseum.org/good-bad/list.html

This is the species (of leech):

Myzobdella lugubris


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Death, I Polypterus, is the sick bastard that procreates Leeches, How Acestro and I get mixed up on this is beyond weird as we do not even study the same things. I think this is now the third time that someone has done this about leeches, Leeches are a passion of mine I have in the past posted much on them. I'm the one really into parasites
> both Invert and vertebrate.
> 
> anyhow, what the hell is that? I also looked at that going "damn what
> ...










dammit thats twice this week that i mixed up 2 members 
sorry


----------

